# Vaporfi Angelo's Mix e juice



## Atsbitscrisp (16/8/16)

Hey, had this at a friends place. He kinda forgot where he got it from. Anyone have any ideas?
If anyone knows the flavour profile, you can suggest alternatives too.


----------

